# Circuito Transmisor FM con PLL y LCD



## difer1125 (Sep 9, 2008)

hola amigos del foro, tengo un proyecto en mente para la universidad, pero necesito su consejo y colaboracion acerca de la complejidad del siguiente circuito y la facilidad para conseguir dichos materiales aqui en colombia, este esquema lo he sacaso de la pagina http://pira.cz/entx4.htm donde esta todo el proyecto.

Recibo sus consejos y sugerencias, o si alguien ya lo ha armado me comente sobre el.

Lo escogi por la estabilidad en frecuencia que genera el PLL y ademas de un componente adicional como es la LCD y con una potencia de 5w


----------



## mcrven (Sep 9, 2008)

Amigo difer1125, te sugiero que tomes la lista de partes y visites o, te comunique con algunas tiendas de parte de Colombia, para verificar la existencia de ellas. No parece imposible el conseguirlas.
En cuanto a que alguien, de este lado del Atlántico lo haya construido, eso si me luce difícil. Toma en cuenta que pira.cz, cómo te indica el sufijo, es una empresa de Checoslovaquia, sin embargo, esperemos respuestas.
Al final queda un recurso: Pedir el Kit a Checoslovaquia.

Saludos y suerte con el proyecto:


----------

